# odd barqs 2 diffrent variations



## Dragon0421 (Jun 4, 2011)

Found 2 diffrent barqs today i have seen the 2nd one and have had a few the but the one on the left is a new one wondering the age on it. Just wondering if anyone knows it is the first one like it i have had.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 4, 2011)

another pic


----------



## madman (Jun 4, 2011)

check out this  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barq's  scroll down to where it reads history!


----------



## madman (Jun 4, 2011)

1935 patent  http://www.google.com/patents?id=mIttAAAAEBAJ&printsec=drawing&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## madman (Jun 4, 2011)

hey corey, i too have both variants of that bottle, i believe the root beer one is earlier , they were worried about getting sued by hires who was trying to get the trade mark for rootbeer! lol  so they went too its good,


----------



## madman (Jun 4, 2011)

ok the rootbeer  1935 1940, the its good 1940+  and the  7oz is a 49 hard to date these bottles seems embossed bottles and acls were used at the same time?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 5, 2011)

I think these were used at the same time as the acls.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replys pretty cool history on them too. It looks like there were a few variations on the bottles. I like the 7oz you have there madman dont think i have seen one in that size nice bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 6, 2011)

I've always liked Barq's bottles and have several acls and one of the "It's Good" embossed ones. The embossed one is a 12 oz and has Biloxi, Miss on the base. It also has a bunch of random numbers, but nothing that appears to be a date. The makers mark is somewhat blurr/melted, but under a magnifying glass looks like a C in a circle for Chattanooga Glass. 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 6, 2011)

I wanted to share this drawing I did of the base on my 12 oz embossed Barq's bottle, and see if anyone could make sense of it. The best I can come up with is that the 73 is a reverse code for 1937. There's no way that it stands for 1973. Plus, being as it was patented in 1935, my 1937 'guess' would fit. Another clue might be when Chattanooga Glass started/stopped using the C in a circle? Also, does anybody know when they started using "It's Good." While reading through the Wikipedia history, I thought it was interesting that the name Barq's is actually pronounced "Barks" Who knew? Not me!

 SPBOB

 [ Embossing exactly as it appears on the base ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 6, 2011)

I did some additional research and found the website below that I think is one of the better ones on the history of Barq's. It doesn't say exactly when they first started using "It's Good" but it does give us a clue with the following copy/pasted line, where it says ...

Another major change came for Barqâ€™s in 1938 when the federal government banned caffeine in root beer. Barq simply changed the name of his drink to Barqâ€™s Sr. And then set about developing a caffeine-free root beer.

 Has anyone ever seen a Barq's bottle with "Sr" on it?  I haven't!  It also says the 12 oz bottle was introduced in 1931.

 Plus, I'm hoping someone who is accurately familar with Chattanooga Glass codes will be able to answer my 1937 question.

 Barq's History Link:  http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/barq.html

 SPBOB


----------



## digdug (Jun 6, 2011)

I can remember going to Biloxi in the late 1970's and buying Barq's in returnable ACL as well as embossed bottles.  They made a variety of flavors, not just root beer.  I think it was in the 1980's when they stopped using returnable bottles.   I would buy cases, bring them home to Georgia, then return the empties on the next trip.  I went back in the 1980's with ACL, embossed 12 oz bottles and several 32 oz ACL.  Couldn't return them, brought them back and they sat at my parents house in the crawl space until last summer when I crawled in to find a leaky pipe.  I had forgotten all about them.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 6, 2011)

According to info below, Chattanooga Glass first started using a C in a circle around 1927. But it doesn't clairify any details regarding it's use between circa 1927 and 1988. My bottle has a "single line" circle around the C

 SPBOB

 C in a circle ... Chattanooga Glass Company, Chattanooga, TN & other plant locations in later years (1901-1988), mark was used c.1927-1988. The circle reportedly may be either "single line" or "double line" on some earlier bottles.


----------



## madman (Jun 6, 2011)

BOB IM GUESSING THEY MADE THE EMBOSSED BOTTLES AT A LATER DATE AS WELL............


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 7, 2011)

madman ~

 The embossed Barq's bottle I have and am particularly interested in dating is the standard 12 oz size like the one on the far right that you posted a picture of earlier, which is basically the same bottle that Dragon0421 also posted. We know it was patened in 1935. Of course there are earlier embossed variations, but those are different to the ones in question. I did some additional research and the latest date I could find for that particular embossed style was 1955. Additionally, the earliest date I could find for a painted label acl was 1938. So if this information is even close to being correct, then it appears they produced both the embossed version and the acl version concurrently between 1938 and 1955. Which brings me back to my bottle and the drawing I did with the 73 on it. Please correct me if I am making a misassumption, but I find it hard to believe that they continued to produce that same embossed variation as late as 1973. But I really don't think that's what you're implying. I think what you're saying is that they produced the embossed version "later than we might think." Which I agree with 100%. I was surprised when I discovered it was still being made as late as 1955. By that time I would have guessed they were all acls. But it shouldn't be so surprising when you consider that even a big company like Coca Cola didn't produce their first acls until about 1955/56. 

 So I guess the real bottom-bottom line for me is, how in the heck do you date Chattanooga bottles?

 SPBOB


----------



## fanboy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Bob,

 I might have an idea that might help...

 The character above Miss; is it a 1 (one) or a vertical line? If it is a vertical line then the mold was made in January/February. That marking system started in the 50's (1953 to my Canadian Coke Bottles) and is still used today. 

 In general the more items on the base of the bottle the newer it is. My gut says it is likely 1973. There are many bottlers that go for the nostalgic look of embossed bottles. I was amazed when I saw embossed Cokes and Pepsi bottles in Europe in 1990... Even Stuarts brand always used an embossed bottle. So embossing is a very poor judge of age unto itself.

 Chris


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 7, 2011)

fanboy ~

 You might be right and I might be wrong, but I have to confess it will take some strong evidence to convince me (and I suspect others) that my bottle (shown below) was made in 1973. The embossed mark you referred to is a verticle line. But whether it represents a 1 (one) an L or something else, I honestly can't say. Nor do I have any working knowledge of Canadian bottles or Canadian codes. But I did discover there seems to be no concise method of understanding the codes for the Chattanooga Glass Company. I read several articles last night, a few of which were by researcher/archaeologist, Bill Lockhart, and even he is baffled by the Chattanooga codes.

 I also know that Chattanooga Glass was not the only company to make the embossed Barq's bottles. And even though the one shown here is my only example, it might help for other members to inspect their bottles and see what kinds of codes and how late the dates range for these embossed bottles. The later Owens-Illinois examples, if anybody has one, should be easy enough to date by any one of us.

 Please allow me to conclude by asking;  How many members here actually think the Barq's bottle shown below was still being made in 1973? By the way, it also has the patent number D98026 on the bottom "heel." And if anyone has actually figured out how to read Chattanooga codes, that would be even better.  

 Thanks a lot.

 SPBOB

 [ If proven to be made in 1973 I will stand 100% corrected ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 7, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I forgot to mention that on gono.com they list an embossed Barq's for 1957. So this pushes the date up at least a couple of years from the previous one I mentioned that was dated 1955. In the their throw away category they list several no deposit/no return bottles as late as 1988. But all of those seem to be clearly marked as such.

 Thanks again.

 SPBOB


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 7, 2011)

the bottle on the left has just a circle with the c in it and the other is like the one you described earlier with miss. on it. Just thought i would throw that outthere.


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2011)

hey bob the two bottles ive posted above, the bottle embossed rootbeer has the patent date on the bottom, the its good variant says bryan nims  ala.   ga. no glass makers mark on either base,  both bottles are heavy,  both bottles have an L on the heel and a 1 on the reverse, what we need is to see the base of your bottle, also i believe they brought the bottle back during the  ndnr era......... its thinner than the old ones


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=169833


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 7, 2011)

madman ~

 Roger/Wilco ... I will post a picture of the base tomorrow. You may be right. I honestly can't say at this point. But you'd think a guy could find a picture or a reference to my bottle if they are all that common. Who knows, maybe it is from 1973 and others like it are being sold as originals. If I have one, there must be a jillion others just like it. 

 Bob 

 P.S. ~  I was writing this when I saw the link you posted. I took a quick look at it but couldn't tell if the bottles were embossed or had painted labels. Let's look around and see if we can find out more about it. Thanks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 7, 2011)

Dragon and Madman ~

 Check out this website. Although I don't know much about this Magicmonkey guy, I've visited his site before just looking around at stuff. But from what I do know about him, he seems to know his bottles and sells a lot of them. Scroll down a ways and you will see a Barq's bottle he has for sale at $12.00 which looks exactly like mine. It even has the design patent number on the heel and Biloxi, Miss on the base. He dosen't give an exact date for it, but describes it as 1950s/60s. If this bottle is a later 1970s issue, then I am not the only one who has been fooled.

 By the way ... I didn't purchase my bottle. I found it laying in the brush along an old country highway. 

 Link:   http://magicmonkeycollectibles.wordpress.com/tag/soda/
 [/align]


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2011)

bob i find bottles everywhere, even if its a 73 still a worthy bottle and as for being in cali well thats a long way from home!


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> madman ~
> 
> ...


  not alot of info on these type of bottles


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 8, 2011)

madman ~

 Here's a picture of the base you asked for. I can't distinguish any thickness or weight difference between this embossed bottle and the various acls I have. It measures exactly 2 7/8" in diameter. It also has the outer edge "stippling" bumps. Following this I will re-post the drawing I did which shows the positions of the various numbers.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 8, 2011)

Drawing ...


----------



## bottleopop (Jun 9, 2011)

My favorite embossed Barq's is the 10oz.  It is about like the 12oz and the 7oz except that it has a waist in the middle.  Mine looks like it has a date of 1954 and was made by Knox Bottle Company.  I'd post a picture but I don't know which box it's in and where the box is around here.  []  There's also an amber 12oz NDNR Barq's.

 Funny how a lot of people auction these as Barg's.  People also occasionally auction Tru-me bottles, or One Tall bottles, or Nu-Icu bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 9, 2011)

madman ~

 I was looking at some old threads reguarding Barq's bottles and found one you posted in May of 2008. In it you showed a picture of an embossed Barq's bottle similar to the one in question here, and that it had an Owens-Illinois mark with  ...   8 <(I)> 70

 I was wondering if you had forgotten about that bottle, as it is exactly the evidence I was looking for and asked if anybody had one to establish a 1970s date for these particular bottles. If this information is correct, then I stand corrected that they did in fact produce these embossed bottles in the 1970s. The main reason I bring this to your attention now is because in one of your replies you said you were just guessing about the dates. But I'd say if you have the bottle like you said, and it has the Owens-Illinois mark mentioned above, then there is no question that my Chattanooga Glass example is 1973. 

 Here's the link to the 2008 thread.  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-160074/mpage-1/key-Barqs/tm.htm#160074

 In conclusion, I'd say the so called mystery is solved. Which hopefully will benifit everyone concerned who thinks that all of the embossed Barq's bottles are old. In fact, I'd like to include a "BUYER BEWARE" warning with this. 

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## madman (Jun 9, 2011)

hey bob lol yep i forgot about that post, the bottle on the left would be the 1970, i guess the reason i forgot about it is i gave that bottle away somtime ago, notice the bottle on the left  has solid orange peel  behind the barqs embossment, and the other has an embossed square with the logo thats clear  the bottles with the embossed square are older great work!


----------



## madman (Jun 9, 2011)

notice the square outline around the barqs logo  no orange peel inside square


----------



## madman (Jun 9, 2011)

hey bob heres another bottle that might fool someone to being older 1969


----------



## madman (Jun 9, 2011)

one more, any info on this bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 10, 2011)

Dragon0421 ~ Thanks for allowing me to run rampant on your thread.

 Madman ~ Thanks for helping to solve a mystery. In conclusion, I think it's safe to say ...

 1.  Fully embossed Barq's bottles were produced in the 1970s, and possibly even later.
 2.  Original Barq's bottles (circa 1930s-1950s) have the 'box' where the name is located.
 3.  Later bottles do not have the 'box.'
 4.  Chattanooga Glass and Owens-Illinois both made embossed Barq's bottles.
 5.  Chattanooga Glass switched to a double-digit date code somewhere along the line.
 6.  I Stand 100% corrected. My bottle is in fact from 1973.
 7.  Buyers Beware! Not all sellers may know the difference between these bottles.
 8.  I learned a valuable lesson. Which is ... "Not everything that glitters is gold!"

 Thanks again.

 SPBOB

 P.S. ~  I have no clue regarding the "Sun Tang" bottle ... and am almost afraid to say if I did!  []


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't ever look at wikipedia for Barq's history as most of it's crap. I've tried to change it and they kept changing it back. No Hire's never tried to sue Barq's. Very few places even bottled Hire's in Mississippi. The ROOT BEER bottle originated in 1937 when they moved to their new Barq's plant on Lameuse St. in Biloxi. In 1938 the FDA, not Hires, told them they couldn't use the word ROOT BEER if the product contained caffeine, thus they changed it to say Barq's Sr. In 1938, that is when the first blue labeled ACL came out. Sometime in 1938 or 1939, they reversed the decision but the damage had already been done they had already swapped over to the more expensive blue labeled bottle. Regardless, other bottling plants all over the US decided they would use the ROOT BEER bottle which is why you see some dated in the early 40s from other plants. As for embossed bottles, most of the embossed Barq's bottles where the "Drink Barq's, It's Good" is located inside the square are mostly from up north, Kentucky, Indiana, Ohio, etc. Down south we continued to use the blue labeled bottle until Bill Barq took over and brought out the embossed Barq's from the 50s up until the 70s. Sometime in the 70s the blue label returned. Regardless of where they're from the "Biloxi, Miss" embossed bottles aren't worth anything. The "square" embossed bottles can go for around $5-$10, maybe more if someone from that particular town wants one. Also Barq's did own Sun Tang and San Tone in Texas but I don't think they owned the earlier embossed versions or if they did I've never found one with anything related to Barq's on it. Guess we'd have to find a full one. San Tone and Sun Tang were bottled not only in TX, but also AR, and IN. I've seen a small 6 1/2oz embossed Sun Tang before too.


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 5, 2012)

Also this doesn't apply to every bottler of Barq's. Every bottler did their own thing. That's why I have around 150 different Barq's bottles. As for the "square" Barq's bottles. I may have seen one from Mobile, but again, most are from up north. Out west they used a white ACL label, and up north they liked green  7up glass with red or white ACL labels. The blue label bottled was pretty much used everywhere as well.


----------

